# They were twins!



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

I called my ob today to clarify what exactly they saw on the US friday, and she said it was not a blighted ovum, that there was definitely a start of embryonic development, times two!! I find myself shocked to still get excited about that news, even though we won't actually have them. I should be doubly sad. I guess there just really is no sense to our emotions at times like these.


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am sorry for your losses...love and hugs to you


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry about your babies.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

We are all with you right now, with a big warm


----------



## PB's Mom (Nov 20, 2001)

I had an ultrasound at the hospital when I started spotting. I kept looking at the screen and saw two round black holes. I asked them why it looked like 2. The technician said "It IS two......they are twin sacs." I was in total shock. The sacs were empty, even though I saw something in a sac on my previous ultrasound 10 days earlier (Dr. said it looked like a fetal pole, but no heartbeat.....it looked to me like it was "pulsing.") We didn't see two of anything on either of the first 2 ultrasounds, and apparently if there are not 2 actual heartbeats they are not supose to diagnose twins (could have been one collapsed sac.) It's really hard not knowing for sure if it was twins or not. The technician and Dr. really think that it was twins. Sounds like they did see 2 of something on your ultrasound.
I was also excited.... or just maybe in total shock about the thought of 2!! I put together a memory box, and found a little baby shirt with 2 cherubs on the front, and pop-out angel wings on the back. I didn't know if I should put one or two of everything else in the box. I guess I'll know when I get to heaven. Hugs to you and let me know if you want to talk!!


----------



## wheezie (Sep 18, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------

